# Observed my Bakhuis tincs breeding



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

I was observing my Bakhuis breeding a couple of days ago. I keep 3 pair together in a 45 gallon. So far no aggression. I have a male that likes to breed with two females at a time. They like to breed on a very broad brom leaf that is cover by another one. I can just see between the leaves and observed the male and female vent to vent. They were facing away from each other and I observed an egg coming from her vent. There were already a mass of eggs there from earlier that day from a prior breeding of his. After she left I observed him squat on top of the eggs mass and sit for about 2 minutes. He then did a 1/4 clockwise turn and sat for another 2 minutes and continued the 1/4 turns for about 10 minutes. At that point I got tired of watching and walked away. I just removed the egg mass today as they were not being cared for and I needed to separate the good eggs from the bad. I have two other tads from these guys and the tadpoles are tiny! This is a small tinc and I was not prepared for how small the tads are. I would guess my auratus tads were four times larger when they were transported by their dad. Now I am downsizing my killifish collection (60 aquariums) I will have time to separate these guys out into 3 pairs. Anyway I was curious what went on in the coco huts and now I know. Thought I would share.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

He's a playa


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice, I have watched my Azureus do almost that same thing.
he sounds thorough....
Are you gettin alot of bad eggs? are you pullin em all?
Parents raise any yet?
I have 2 female bakhuis, so i dont get the benefits of that.
thanks for info.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Marc, you are a voyeur and should be ashamed, have you no decency? 

I bet you wander your neighborhood at night peeping through windows...


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

Yea, I am finally getting good eggs and tads. No agression tough, the females line up to mate with a ready male. Quite civilized I think, after the horror stories I read about female aggression. 

As for as voyeurism. You got me. I do love to watch nature. My redfoot tortoises put these guys to shame. They are so loud when they mate that I can hear them upstairs! Sounds like chickens clucking. People think I have chickens in my basement! Really surprised when I tell them what it really is.


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Congrats !! Always fun to sit and watch , at my age .
Happy frogging ,
Darren


----------

